# CO2 with new Amano shrimp ?



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

I run co2 in all my tanks, dose EI. Some have shrimp, one has amanos, the other has ottos. I never loose them. I always drip aclimate for maybe 30 minutes to an hour. And if I want more time, I take out the water in my container and then keep drip acclimating. I dont turn down the co2 when adding them. I keep everything the same, if you do drop co2...you can cause small algae issues until everything evens out again.

Just make sure also that you have good aeration as well in your tank. Have something rippling the surface to help.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

audioaficionado said:


> I'm getting some new Amano shrimp in a couple of days. I've lowered the CO2 feed rate so the drop checker is lime green instead of yellow.
> 
> I noticed that the 3 new otos and nerite snails died in two days after introducing them. The 5 otos and 8 nerites I already had seem to be doing OK as are the rest of the 70 or so community fish.
> 
> ...


Just adding to the post right above mines. You can, we had 10 of these once in our community tank with very similar parameters as yours. Good luck! :icon_wink


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Doesn't CO2 make the amanos extra suicidal?


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

I wish I could offer you some hopeful advise but......after seeing 6 of mine died early morning without CO2 turned on, I am not sure sure if they are suitable in a community plant tank with EI dosing. This morning I see one of my few cherry shrimps died. Ironically, the babies, maybe a handful of them growing up in this community tank, are doing fine.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

tetra73 said:


> I wish I could offer you some hopeful advise but......after seeing 6 of mine died early morning without CO2 turned on, I am not sure sure if they are suitable in a community plant tank with EI dosing. This morning I see one of my few cherry shrimps died. Ironically, the babies, maybe a handful of them growing up in this community tank, are doing fine.


Well, Tom is going to pop in and tell you that he breeds shrimp like roaches while dosing heavier EI and running more CO2 than anyone else. I keep RCS in my tank with no problem and I do dose and use CO2 although not at EI levels, at least not those defined in the EI sticky. So you may need to look elsewhere to account for your shrimp deaths although I have no idea one way or another if your dosing is related. Just food for thought.


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

Jeff5614 said:


> Well, Tom is going to pop in and tell you that he breeds shrimp like roaches while dosing heavier EI and running more CO2 than anyone else. I keep RCS in my tank with no problem and I do dose and use CO2 although not at EI levels, at least not those defined in the EI sticky. So you may need to look elsewhere to account for your shrimp deaths although I have no idea one way or another if your dosing is related. Just food for thought.



I think Cherry shrimps are different. They are more hardly and of course they can breed. That tends to have less of the impact of one or 2 deaths.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

Cherries breed too well and can overrun even a large tank like roaches. That's why I decided to go with some Amanos for now and they are better at controlling algae. 

I have this weird almost black algae that isn't BBA, but looks like some kind of strange culture of GSA and maybe some BGA. Otos, SAE don't like it. Nerites don't care for it either. Did the now dead new guys eat some of it and get poisoned?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

They can be in co2, but you need to acclimate them very slowly. Turn your co2 off for a day(lower lights for a day) then start adjusting it back up slowly over several days to a week. 

If you just drip them in, they will die. I guarantee it. 

Audio, the algae you show IS bba. I've had it exactly like that before. I know a few people argued it wasn't, but I firmly believe it is.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

OverStocked said:


> They can be in co2, but you need to acclimate them very slowly. Turn your co2 off for a day(lower lights for a day) then start adjusting it back up slowly over several days to a week.
> 
> If you just drip them in, they will die. I guarantee it.
> 
> Audio, the algae you show IS bba. I've had it exactly like that before. I know a few people argued it wasn't, but I firmly believe it is.


+1

I basically turn off co2 completely when getting new stock and then ramp it back up. Acclimation to co2 is a lot different then long term co2 tolerance.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

Maybe that's why the new guys died, but the others were fine?

I'll also do a water change and cut back the EI rates while the CO2 and lights are reduced.

*OverStocked*, how did you treat that BBA? Mine is in all lighting levels, even in the dark shade under other leaves. It's not on other objects, only leaves.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Removing the affected parts is the most effective way.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Steve I think you might be gassing your weaker fauna with CO2, you don't have to get he DC yellow. I also think your algae is a mix of sediment & algae like my tank gets from high levels of disolved solids in the water, I would try hand cleaning the plants you can reach and and dosing 10 ml a day of Excel for a couple of weeks, but beware of Crypt melt from the Excel, not sure on your plant list.

I try to introduce new stock at lights out if I can, no CO2, and they feel less stress going into a dark tank where they can hide and this is really good for shrimp in a community tank so they don't become a meal.


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hmm...more dead shrimps this morning....:frown: My CO2 isn't even on yet. However, I don't use an air stone at night. My drop checker is blue this morning. Or 2 hours ago. I have a HOB filter with 2 bio wheels. I assume they should provide enough gassing off...... Is like my shrimps are slowly dying every night. The only change I did to the water is to increase my potassium. 40ml of a 500ml solution (mixed with 2 table spoons of KSO4). Roughly 10+ppm and 3x a week. Nitrate is from 10ppm to 25ppm.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

Well my drop checker is back down to full green. I'm not sure I need to let it go all the way to blue. How's forest green sound? (dark green with a hint of blue)

I'll get some more otos too while I'm at it before I resume full CO2 again. Once the Amanos are in the tank, I'll very slowly add back some CO2 until I'm back at lime green. Sound OK?



OverStocked said:


> Removing the affected parts is the most effective way.


I'd pretty much have no plants LOL. I'll just remove the solid covered leaves for now and hope the spotted ones don't fill in to solid like before.

@ 150EH,
I do 50% weekly water changes and have very soft city water. Not much GH or floating sediment landing on anything.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

Well I've got 10 small juvie Amanos in my 45gal tank. Saw the largest one prancing around in the open. The rest are pretty small and I hope they're successfully hiding from any fish that might be tempted. Been feeding the fish very well in an effort to keep them from hunting for more food. Slowly bringing up the CO2. I'm at 1bps/forest green. I'll bring it up to green after the water change Monday and eventually lime green. I don't think I'll go full yellow again as my plants aren't fast growers anyway and the inverts seem to be too stressed by high levels.


----------

